# I need a ghost story with a surprise ending



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Last year, at the kid's halloween party, I told a ghost story where I throw a fake childs arm at the kids and made them scream and jump. The story was about a child who lost her arm on a train track and she haunts this area to this day. I prolong the story and play the theme from "Halloween" in the background. At the end I said quietly that the child (ghost) is seen saying "Where's my arm? Where's my arm?" then I yell and throw the arm at the kids "Here's her arm!!!" The kids (and the adults) jump back. 

I need a good story and an easy prop I could use to do something similar. 

Any and all ideas are welcomed.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

OMG - that is hilarious! I LOVE it!!

I too do stories every year where the guests have to find the grueling end to a person and send them on from their haunting...I love the shrieks when the prop is found....

How OLD are these kids though? The youngest person ever at one of my parties was 14...and although I know tv is dulling the senses, I don't want to add to it. I have a TON of ideas though! Lemmee know!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh yeah - and meganbear is doing a similar thing with kids and she is using a decapitated head [:0]

http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4662


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

The kids are 11 - 14 years old.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Something kind of funny is Two Bloody Fingers, plus it's not too long.

Basic synopsis...

You're in your room alone, when all of a sudden there's a knock on the door. You're not expecting anyone, so you open it up to find the scariest looking woman you've ever seen. She's staring at you, really freaking you out. She screeches..."Two bloody fingers!" Not knowing what else to do, you slam the door and lock it. A few minutes go by and she does it again. This goes on a few more times, when finally you've had enough and yell..."What do you want?!" And the woman replies..."Have any band-aids!"



<center>Visit the Official Dark Terror: Carnival Website. Just Click Here</center>
<center>








</center>


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Haven't thought of a story, but the kids will be expecting something to be thrown at them again so this time you should rig something up where the item flies at the kids from overhead, and behind. You should use different background music as well.*

<center></center>


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I had a favorite ghost story when I was a kid...I read it from one of the ghost story books I checked out from the school library.

It goes like this (short version you can emblish)...

Once there was a tiny weeny lady, who lived in a tiny weeny house, in a tiny weeny village (will use ty wy from now on). One day the ty wy lady decided to take a ty wy walk. So she left her ty wy house and walked down her ty wy steps down her ty wy walk, through her ty wy gate...(you get the idea). She came upon a ty wy graveyard. She entered the ty wy graveyard...(keep it going). She finds a ty wy bone and puts it in her ty wy pocket and says to her ty wy self. 'this will make a ty wy soup for my ty wy supper. (she goes home and puts it in her cupboard and decides to take a nap. Then is woken by...) she hears a ty wy voice say "I want my bone". She pulls her ty wy covers up over her ty wy head. (the voice get louder and louder and closer and closer until finally she's had enough) So she sits up in her ty wy bed and (yell this really loud) TAKE IT!

I like the idea of maybe have a bone or skeleton drop down about here.



Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. 
I thought about having my neighor's 6 year old girl dress like zombie child and tell a story about a small girl who used to live here years ago and yadda yadda yadda. Then at the climax of the story use a flashlight to shine at the girl standing outside against a full length window on the back deck and yell "THERE SHE IS!! THERE SHE IS!!" 
What do you think?


"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Great idea Barry. Here's an idea for the makeup (just without the dripping blood maybe):








*

<center></center>


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I heard one on the radio but I am not sure how you can use it with a prop. Short version. The Dallas Morning News editor went into work to find a story on his computer about a woman who had gone into a mall shooting people. He asked everyone around the office if someone had written it. Everyone said no. He called the mall where the shooting occurred and inquired if anything was going on there. The answer was no everything is fine here. That evening a woman I forgot her name.. sorry. A woman went into the mall and shot several people. The mall people told the police and of course the police contacted the editor for questioning. (This incident really happened) A week later another story was on the editor's computer about a pipe blowing in a building while a construction company was working on it. The editor contacted the city to tell them but they said the building was being worked on but nothing was going on. The editor contacted the police to let them know but they blew him off, so he called the construction company to ask them to check on things. They didn't listen. The next day, the building collapsed due to a gas leak that blew up a portion of the bottom of the building. Of course the editor was picked up for questioning but was released because the construction company verified it was a faulty pipe not anything else. A week after the editor was released, there was another story. He deleted it. It was about the worse airplane crash in Dallas history. 296 people were killed. He deleted it yesterday. 

You could take real information from your hometown and change it up to reflect things that really happened. A thought.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You could just change the last line saying, "it was a story about a serial killer attacking a group of teens at their Halloween party", and then have someone jump out at them after the "deleted yesterday" part.*

<center></center>


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Halloweiner...that is a great make-up idea. I talked with the girl and her mother today and they both agreed. The girl was excited about scaring 11 - 15 yr. olds.

I like the computer story and the edited ending Halloweiner thought of. I might do both.

Thanks again for the ideas.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice change..lol.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

This isnt real scarey but it is a cute story. It's called in a dark,dark room. Basically you tell a story (in a scarey sort of way) about a man who lives in a dark, dark house in a dark dark town, he comes home on a dark dark night and enters the dd house. He walks into the dd kitchen and makes himself a dd snack, then he goes into the dd bathroom and takes a dd shower, after he gets out of the dd shower, he walks up the dd stairs, at the top of the dd stairs is a dd room, in the dd room there is a dd closet, in the dd closet, there is a dd secret door, in the dd secret door there hangs a dd coat, in the dd coat there is a dd pocket in the dd pocket there is a dd box in the dd box there is a PINK JELLYBEAN! (yell this part!)

You could use a box as a prop and have a pink jellybean inside-or several and throw them up in the air as everyone leans in to see what is in the box. You can embellish the story any way you want.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Pad...I like the story. When I told it to my kids they were enthralled with wide eyes. At the end they said "that was cheesy." I told them if it was so 'cheesy' why did they seem so nervous while I was telling it?

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you are looking for a story for 2005, how about doing the routine or scene Bill Murray did in Meatballs, where he is sitting with the CITs (councelers in training) and telling them about the local woods, and that in the not to distant past that an excaped lunatic had been seen in the area, he was a mass murderer, who went after teenagers, etc., etc. 
By building the story on your own local landmarks or areas, you can make it hit home, the kids get into the story, then you whip out your arm, with the hand retracted into the long sleeve, and the sierra cup, handle out, like an iron hook, and scare the snot out of them.
If you haven't seen the movie, rent it. I have used this story several times, and it worked EVERY time. You just have to start out calm, keep it realistic sounding, and try not to laugh as you are leading up to the "hook" line.
FontGeek


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a tremendous amount of fun here everynight when people come to my haunted house.
All that I am doing is telling them the things that have actually happened here to my ex, her brother, numerous October employees here customers and myself.
I also tell them about a psychic who came here and told me alot of things about this house and it's supernatural entities.
The first four fairly odd facts that he told me about the history of this house were all true.
Then he told me that those four kisses that went across my forehead one night as I was waking up in a comfortable recliner were from a "14 yr. old ghost-girl" who "likes me", BUT she had given me "the kiss-of-death!"
That summer numerous supernatural and very strange things happened here infront of many customers.
Aug. 26th or 27th? the psychic returned and unexpectedly asked me to invite the 38th ghost into my house from the side-yard. 
I had a bad feeling about this, I said , "No."
He was very upset with my response.(I haven't seen him since)
On August 28th was when I got ran over.
I am the guy who spends alot of his time in the side yard, if I would have invited the 38th ghost in, I would have been OK-ing my own death.
The semi that ran over me as I sat parked at a construction zone, according to three witnesses, was going 75 to 80 M.P.H. WHEN he hit me, he never slowed down!

The room is totally dark now.
"You can believe or not believe the things that I have been telling you but there is one thing that you will have alot of trouble not believing and that's because it's waiting for you in the back yard.....it used to be my car.....alot of people who have seen that car can't see how I could have posibly survived that tremendous impact!?
.......the room is now dark and silent..................for quite some time.

O.K., I milk it......you can hear a pin if it were to drop............

I finally break the silence and say, (still in the dark) "I don't like being dead."
I turn the little flashlight on my own face and fly up and away into the ceiling, 12 feet away, vanishing as darkness rules this room again.
It's all just a special effect and a "story"....
.........then later I do show them my car, it IS in the back yard waiting for them, it has been impacted by a semi going 75 to 80 miles per hour because everything I told them really happened and it happened just the way that I told it and it happened to me.
Sometimes we are in just this first room for 45 minutes as I tell this story and all about the other events of the last few years here.
The accident report is framed, hanging on the wall , also enclosed is the bloody shirt I was wearing when it happened.
As an example of the extreme irony of it all, the shirt says:"I Survived Mayhem Manor-Myrtle Beach, S.C."
Life is strange, if you take the time to notice.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm always on the hunt for a fresh story for the kid's (my wife says it's mine) party.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I thought I would bring up this old post to see if anyone has any other ideas for a good ghost story with a suprise ending. 

The little girl next door doesn't want help out now and the hand thing is too well know with these kids to get a good reaction. Flying up to the ceiling is out of the question. 

So, any new ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hi Scary, this may do for you, you be the judge.
This is based upon a ghost story I read a while back, but it is so adaptable that it could be made to fit almost any need.
This story is told as first the person, in other words, you are speaking as though you were a participant.
You can make this as long or short as you wish by adding or deleting descriptions of what you saw and heard, or smelled at the house, the nearby town, or on your "previous experiences" hunting down haunted houses.

My partner (you choose gender and name) and I used to go exploring "haunted houses", kind of like myth busters. We would do our research on the house and the phenomenon, read all we could on the legends attached with the said house, then, waiting for the proper day and hour, we would both enter the house and see what would happen. They had always turned out to be false haunted houses, just the usual creaky doors and floors.
On my last trip through Europe, my partner and I were traveling through a section of (your choice of country or areas), and came upon an odd house, set outside of the local town, and far back off of the road. we inquired with the locals about the house, but most, if not all, would say nothing about it, they would go quiet and turn away from me as if I didn't exist. We finally found an older couple who would talk to us about it, although they wanted it kept secret that they had told us. They told us of this house and it's original inhabitants, a young merchant and his young bride. They had purchased the land in the early 1700's, and proceeded to build the house upon it. There was nothing odd in the construction, or the design, just a typical house of the time. When the construction was complete and the house was decorated and furnished, the young couple moved in. They seemed very happy, but within two months of moving in, the young wife died mysteriously, the grief stricken young man mourned in deep misery for weeks on end, and as the end of October came upon him, he decided he could live no longer, he hung himself from the main beam in the large sitting room, and there he was found on the day after Halloween. The house remained empty for almost a year, people liked the house, but were put off by the deaths of both it's young inhabitants. Finally, the first couple moved in to take up residence, they didn't stay very long, another couple tried the house, but they did not stay long either, several people tried the house over the years, but they either left quickly, died mysteriously, or were stricken by madness when their loved ones perished within the house. After a few years of this, the house was boarded up and left alone, and the stories were told throughout the local villages and towns, nobody went there if they could help it, and NEVER on Halloween, it was felt that the house and the land were cursed, and haunted by the original inhabitants.
After hearing this story, my partner and I thanked the couple, and gave them a few dollars and the promise that you would never reveal the origin of the story told to us. When the couple realized that we were considering a visitation to the house, they begged and pleaded with us not to go, that undertaking this perilous journey was the same as a death sentence, and that although a few other people had tried the same feat, none had survived. We thanked them both again, and promised that we would be careful, and that we would take every precaution, and yet they still begged us not to go. As we parted from them, we saw the tears in their eyes and the terrible strain on their faces.
After gathering up our supplies and readying ourselves for the job at hand, We left for the house, walking the town roads, we saw the people staring at you, as if they knew where we were going and what we intended to do, they quickly looked away and shook their heads, as if to erase the memory of our faces. As we approached the house, we noticed that all is deathly quiet, no stirring of the wind, no birds or crickets, nothing, just total silence, as though something had sucked the life and sound from everything around the house. We could barely hear our own footsteps as we walked the graveled path towards the side of the house.
Upon reaching the house, we looked for the easiest point of entry, all the doors and windows had been boarded up, with some boards and nails being much much older than others, we chose a window with the most rotten looking boards, figuring that they will be the easiest to pry off. While the quiet bothered both of us, we still knew that this would turn out to be like all the other houses we had challenged, a lot of mystery over nothing, just old wives tails that have been exaggerate more and more as the years have gone by. We pried off the boards, and climbed through the opening, eons of dust and cobwebs cover the remaining bits of furniture, what little of the furniture is left, and the stench of mildew and rotting things filled the air. We went back over our notes from the legend that was told to us, and went to explore the mansion, I found the room we were looking for on the second floor of the large house. The room was almost completely empty, just pale blue walls, and an empty picture frame remain. The floor was rotten in places, so we walked carefully, choosing our path with the greatest of care. The main beam is still intact spanning the ceiling, still there after hundreds of years, still intact after the original owner hung himself by it hundreds of years ago.
While there was still some light creeping in through the cracks in the boarded up windows, we set our gear out, our sleeping bags, food, flashlights and the rest. Then we settled in and began to make note upon all that happens, all the noises, movements and the like. Both my partner and I both keep notes so that there is no question as to what was seen or not seen, as the case may be. With it being Halloween, you kind of expect to hear something from the surrounding neighbors or town, but again, there is nothing but dead silence with the exception of the church bells, which can be heard in the distance, ringing the passing of the hours, as midnight approaches, you both wait in anticipation, while we don't really believe in any of the tales, we want to make sure that we are aware of anything that might pass for ghosts or goblins. Finally, we heard the tolling of the bells, stating that the midnight hour had arrived, we waited looking around and seeing nothing. Eventually we both decided that this is another "ghost" story that was nothing but "fluff" and old wives tales, we crawled into our sleeping bags and settled down for a few hours sleep before we were to leave the old house. After several hours of sleeping on the floor, we both rose to pack up our goods, but we now saw two bodies hanging from the main beam in the ceiling, swaying gently in a mild breeze, we were both confused because surely we would have heard any noise made as the bodies were hung. We carefully crept around to the other side of those hanging bodies, so that we might see their faces. Upon reaching the other side of the room, we raised our eyes up in horror, as we realized that the faces of the two bodies hanging from the beam belong to my partner and I. We now heard voices of other people outside the house, we heard the birds and crickets, we heard all the normal sounds. We tried to yell to the people outside that we were still in the house, and that we needed help, but the sound of our voices was caught and muffled as if we had never existed in this world.
I tell you this story so that you will learn the lessons that my partner and I did not, that there are things beyond our world, and that there are things that should not be mocked, ridiculed or disturbed, and that there are things in this world that are beyond our comprehension, things that go bump in the night.

If you use the glow in the dark makeup on your self, to make you look as though you are among the dead when the lights go out, it lets you have the lights get faded as the story goes on, so that by the time the end comes, the room is dark and the only clearly visible thing is you, the dead guy telling the story. You could also tell the story wearing a monks robe, big hood and all, with the hood shading your face as you tell the story, only to be revealed in the last sentence or two. You could have the lights flicker out towards the end of the story, so that you are telling the end if it in the complete dark, maybe some sound effects of thunder, and or church bells. Then, when you reach the last paragraph, you turn on a flashlight pointed upwards on your face from your lap, maybe a candle, or, if you are using fluorescent (blacklight sensitive) make-up, you could turn on a blacklight.
You can tell this using different voices, tell it in the dark with only your flashlight going for some of the scenes when you are "looking through the house". I have found that being very quiet when telling ghost stories gets a much greater effect than being loud and boisterous. I make the audience that much quieter so that they can hear the story, and when you do have effects, they are that much more effective because they don't have to compete with other noises.
Let me know what you think, or if you have any questions.


----------

